# contraceptive method (patch)



## kumeena (Jul 24, 2009)

what is the correct code for contraceptive patch initial  visitV25.02 or V25.09

Thank you


----------



## jonvieve (Jul 30, 2009)

This is a hard one.  I would not use a code defined as "other" unless no other code fits, and it has always seemed to me that contraceptive shots, implants, the vaginal ring, and the patch all fit with the discription of V25.02.


----------



## kumeena (Jul 30, 2009)

thank you


----------

